# norcold not working



## 113697 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi ThanksCan anybody help, we have a norcold refrigerator, which will nto ignite, on the panel it comes up as no co, does anybody know what this means


----------



## 113663 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi
Yes hopefully I can help.
I have been in contact with Bill Scarince from Norcold who has been extremely helpful and rectified my problem. Try this first and if you still have a problem I will put you in touch with bill.
http://bryantrv.com/docs2/docs/reset.pdf


----------



## 113697 (Jun 25, 2008)

yam said:


> Hi
> Yes hopefully I can help.
> I have been in contact with Bill Scarince from Norcold who has been extremely helpful and rectified my problem. Try this first and if you still have a problem I will put you in touch with bill.
> http://bryantrv.com/docs2/docs/reset.pdf


 :wink:

Hi, thank you very much for this we will try tonight and come back to you.

Thanks Lorraine


----------



## 113697 (Jun 25, 2008)

Valencia said:


> yam said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Hi,

It worked, thank you very much for our help, thank god for the forum and the internet.

Lorraine


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

No Co fault code (norcold).
The no co display is caused by the control box sensing that the fridge has stopped cooling, when it comes up for the first time you have one chance to rectify the cause of the loss of cooling, if you do nothing and turn the fridge on and off again it will reset on it's own once only if the control box then senses another loss of cooling, it locks the fridge out completely until the power board is reset. The most likely cause is that the fridge has been run off level. Off level means 3% side to side and 6% front to rear(that is looking at the front of the fridge). there are various other causes but this is the most likely. Norcold did this to stop RV owners damaging cooling units by running of level and to indicate a possible fault in the fridge heaters/ventilation. Must have saved them a lot of warranty claims in the USA. I do loads of norcold repairs from day to day on many RV's.
Regards Dunc.


----------



## 113697 (Jun 25, 2008)

damondunc said:


> No Co fault code (norcold).
> The no co display is caused by the control box sensing that the fridge has stopped cooling, when it comes up for the first time you have one chance to rectify the cause of the loss of cooling, if you do nothing and turn the fridge on and off again it will reset on it's own once only if the control box then senses another loss of cooling, it locks the fridge out completely until the power board is reset. The most likely cause is that the fridge has been run off level. Off level means 3% side to side and 6% front to rear(that is looking at the front of the fridge). there are various other causes but this is the most likely. Norcold did this to stop RV owners damaging cooling units by running of level and to indicate a possible fault in the fridge heaters/ventilation. Must have saved them a lot of warranty claims in the USA. I do loads of norcold repairs from day to day on many RV's.
> Regards Dunc.





> Hi Duncan, we have tried all of the above but for some reason the no co fault keeps coming up, it runs for a while but then stops, the freezer gets cold and ice is made but the fridge just does not get cold any other ideas we could try.
> By the way where are you based
> 
> Thanks


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Duncan has nipped out for a drink :wink: , he is based in Selby north yorkshire .


Chris ( mrs Duncan )


----------



## 113697 (Jun 25, 2008)

damondunc said:


> Duncan has nipped out for a drink :wink: , he is based in Selby north yorkshire .
> 
> Chris ( mrs Duncan )





> Hi Mrs Duncan thank you for coing back to me, we have just come back from having a few drinks ourselfs as we are so stressed out over this fridge, we have only just imported this RV from america and we are having all these problems with it, anyway perhaps Duncan can suggest something that may well sort the problem out, have a good night.
> 
> Lorraine


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Valencia

Damondunc runs a business called starspangledspanner. He is an RV mechanic and norcold specialist. He does not push himself as he should but then he is nomally booked for weeks ahead so maybe he is hiding really  

He will help you out with advice but when you are talking about something potentially as dangerous as a fridge I would give him a call and book it in with him, it will probably save you a lot of money and time in the end

stew


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*norcold fridge*

hi,
what model norcold fridge do you have, does the noco code come up when running on lpg or mains or both.
Regards Dunc.


----------



## 113697 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: norcold fridge*



damondunc said:


> hi,
> what model norcold fridge do you have, does the noco code come up when running on lpg or mains or both.
> Regards Dunc.


Hi Duncan we have a 1200LRIM the noco comes up when running both, it runs for about an our and then the alarm starts bleeping, it seems that the freezer is working as it gets really cold but the fridge dosen't


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*norcold fridge*

Hi Valencia,
you have a pm.
Dunc.


----------



## 113697 (Jun 25, 2008)

yam said:


> Hi
> Yes hopefully I can help.
> I have been in contact with Bill Scarince from Norcold who has been extremely helpful and rectified my problem. Try this first and if you still have a problem I will put you in touch with bill.
> http://bryantrv.com/docs2/docs/reset.pdf


Hi you have pm


----------

